# Caiman VS Electric Eel



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Holy smokes! Never seen anything like this...

YouTube - What Happens when an Alligator Bites an Electric Eel?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw that video on mfk, it's interesting indeed but I believe that's a caiman. Looks to me like the electric eel died and the caiman although looks like to be dead is just in shock after being shocked by the electric eel, the eel gave out one more large shock before dying. I'm sure the caiman sat there for a few minutes but then went away.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I think your right about it being a caiman!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

pretty sure electric eels are from the amazon and there are only caimans in the amazon so yeah, i agree that it's a caiman


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, that was frigging amazing....


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

That eel was on a line if you look carefully at 0:40, the guy is holding a string.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

youd think the caiman would know better... mebbe the guy shaking the eel on the line irritated it? wonder if he was fishing and caught the eel and was too scared to take it off the line? then mr caiman shows up?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

have u seen this? the japanese are using an electric eel to run x-mas lights


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

never seen a caiman do the funky chicken, COOL!!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

That's disgusting and freakin' sad the extent people will go to. Not sure I'd like to be hauled out of the water on a line, attempting to breath, then getting attacked...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i dont have anysound so i dont know what he is saying.. but there looks to be a lure in the things mouth.. he probebly caught it and the caimen came to eat it.. i mean if i caught one and there was caimen there i dont think i would run and grab it


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I retract my previous statement, I don't take enjoyment watching anything living suffer.... I am an animal lover aswell as the simplest forms of life like plants. However if you kill something accidentally or say to eat it then that's ok....

There are things we see sometimes and things we don't, like eating a cheese burger with bacon. Anyone been to a slaughter house?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's nature for ya.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Can't say, I don't eat meat. Chances are, the guy wanted to kill the caiman for the skin/leather, hence the reason they're semi-endangered now


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

In those less privileged countries killing animals for profit is the way of life and we have seen it time and time again, elephants hunted for tusks, giraffes bears beavers minks seals all for furs, and the lists go on. I got upset when I saw a video a couple years ago on animal cruelty in the rural parts of china where they were skinning animals alive for fur, that was really disturbing and brought tears to my eyes And more lately women from Indonesia brought over to work as slaves being tortured and raped and made to work for 20 hrs a day, even getting nails driven into their head and hands.... To believe this stuff actually still happens is unbelievable!!!

The things we never see or hear....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think he was probably just fishing (hence the fishing line and lure in eel) and didnt want to take it off himself and risk getting shocked when the caiman came along at which point hes like  i better get this on camera



tang daddy said:


> In those less privileged countries killing animals for profit is the way of life and we have seen it time and time again, elephants hunted for tusks, giraffes bears beavers minks seals all for furs, and the lists go on. I got upset when I saw a video a couple years ago on animal cruelty in the rural parts of china where they were skinning animals alive for fur, that was really disturbing and brought tears to my eyes And more lately women from Indonesia brought over to work as slaves being tortured and raped and made to work for 20 hrs a day, even getting nails driven into their head and hands.... To believe this stuff actually still happens is unbelievable!!!
> 
> The things we never see or hear....


that story reminds me a friend of a friend while traveling thru china saw a bunch of cages with cats in them and she felt soo sorry for them she wanted to save them but couldnt afford them all, so she picked one out and when she asked the street vendor for it he pulled it out of the cage, snapped its neck and handed it to her. totally devastated the girl...

and about the fur trade.. its done in canada here too look at the baby harp seals

ppl are sick


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Fur trade happens everywhere in the world Canada included however we are trying to stop it, but as mentioned earlier some do it for a living because that's the only way to survive....


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mark's work warehouse now sells fur clothing. They have mink and rabbit. I was shocked to see they would carry such items. Ikea now has real fur hides as well that sell for about $400. Doesn't seem like the effort to stop the fur trade here is working


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

KBS1664 said:


> Mark's work warehouse now sells fur clothing. They have mink and rabbit. I was shocked to see they would carry such items. Ikea now has real fur hides as well that sell for about $400. Doesn't seem like the effort to stop the fur trade here is working


 that sucks


----------

